# Coilovers?



## gtony (Apr 19, 2006)

ive been searching and searching.. i cant find a company that makes coils overs for the gto's ive seen just fronts but no rears.. if anyone knows or has some input


----------



## gtony (Apr 19, 2006)

if anyone knows please reply instead of ignoring thankyou


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

gtony said:


> if anyone knows please reply instead of ignoring thankyou


I don't think they make coil over for the rear, only for the front

Drew


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Take a close look at JHP of Australia. Stage 3 Suspension kit includes front coil-overs, and though they aren't coil-over's in the rear, they _are_ adjustible spring perches. I have a set-up similar to this on one of my Saabs and love it. I can only surmise that the results on the Goat would be similar.

http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-sports-suspension.php


----------

